# Need help choosing a puppy by tonight (pics too)



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I need to pick the puppy I am going to get by tonight, because having first choice I am holding up the line haha.
It is between "Yellow Girl" and "White Girl" (color of collar).

I went to visit them yesterday, 
A little bit of info about them.

The moms parents is a full white GSD and a B/T GSD,
and the dad is full B/T.

So, all of the puppies are B/T, but has splashes of white, or has all
white replacing the tan.

*Yellow* is the darkest of the puppies, and middle of the road personality between, calm and hyper.

*White* is one of the lighter ones, and is one of the calmest pups.

My family and I, have been liking the yellow a lot, because we like a little bit more of the tan, but the breeder insist that the White girl was really liking me more then then the yellow.

I was always holding the yellow, and she was an angel, but the white would always follow me and want me to pet her. With my family and I, Liking the Yellow before we got to see them, she was the one I was holding, so I'm not sure if she would of followed me because I didn't walk with her.

I really regret not giving the white more attention then I did, because the breeder really seems to think White is into me.

I'm VERY indecisive

if you could help it would be amazing!


Momma Sashta









Daddy Tripp









Yellow Girl









White girl


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Need help choosing a puppy FAST *

what are you looking for in a puppy?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What do you want the pup for, family companion?

You said family so I would assume that you have kids, if so what age.

The more mellow laid back pup might be the best choice.

Val


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing a puppy FAST *

Pretty much a companion,
I prefer a little bit of tan then to all black/white like the mom, but i feel like I should get white if she was so into me, but i didnt notice.. they where all over me. I'm not confused and I got to choose tonight.

Well, my parents and I, I'm 19.


----------



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

The one dog could fetch $3000.00 based on his colors and ears. Always go with beige/black. That is a good looking dog.


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

What is "the one dog", the puppies are 600


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Don't judge by color, judge by personality. Colors will change, they won't be as black as they are now. Color is just color, but personality is what makes the dog. Judge by what you are looking for, do you want a spunkier pup or one that is more laid back. How do they react to noises, new people things like that.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Catchdog is a troll, please ignore it.

How much do you trust the breeder? If she says she feels that the white one is a better match for you then I would want to trust her opinion. She is the one that has been around them since they were born. Know what I mean?
I would also pick the pup based on temperament and not color. Color changes as they get older.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

The amount of tan in the white girl while definitely be more when she's older. My boys both had very little red and cream in them as pups and the older they got, the more the red and cream came out. I do not suggest going by color, and I do suggest taking the breeders recommendation. If they are a good breeder and know their puppies, and know what you are looking for, they will make a very good educated guess at what pup would suit you. Remember the more hyper the pup, the more attention it needs and the more likely it is to get bored and chew or be destructive if not given that attention.
That may be one of the reasons the breeder seems to think that white girl is a better match. I more laid back pup is easier for the first pup a young adult is fully responsible for. Just my honest opinion and two cents.


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

I laid them all on their back, yellow fell asleep on her back, and white stayed on her back for a good while but then wanted to get back on her feet. 

I got there late in the day, so they where all pretty laid back at the time.

I made my aunt make loud noise by clapping and jumping at them, it didnt seem to bother any of them, they just kinda did the head title thing haha.

Yeah your right tiger, and with you saying they will get lighter that means the dark puppy now will get even lighter and the light one will get..even more so right?

I would like a little tan, but the breeder thinks most will look like









her past puppy

Tri-shepherd, she said "I think white for you because, she trotted all the way from the kennel to you as if she was saying 'he needs me!'."

Or was he walking to me because 2/4 of the puppies where with me, and she wanted in on the fun.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

My 2 year old boy looked like white girl at 8 weeks old. Now he looks like this. 










The breeder could have been trying to tell you in not so many words that she felt White Girl was more suited to what you want by saying she needs you. I would ask her which she thought suited what you are looking for best. 

As far as hyper, high energy destructiveness....the one in the pictured chewed 2 feet of trim work off of the bathroom door while I slept one night. Anyone on here can tell you that a hyper, high energy pup can be very destructive if not exorcised or stimulated in someway almost constantly.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I would probably trust the breeder on this one as she makes a job out of matching puppies to people and has also knows the puppies the best. Coming from the point of view of someone who did NOT go through a reputable breeder, I would use the breeders knowledge for all it's worth!


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

The breeder is also a school teacher, but her family also helps runs the kennel (Husband and daughter).they have about 9 females and 2 males. All AKC but, been doing it for like 8 years I think.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the white one like the calm part LOL


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think the white girl has a kinder eye. 

Val


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I would go with the dog that picked me because that one would have a better bond and be easier to train.


----------



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to disagree, GSD's get lighter in color. The white is not a good sign. The silver will replace the black in many areas. Tan and silver will come in more. Many white grown shepherd had black as pups but this is flaw as the AKA rules go. Meaning, it will probably get more white. This is not a championship look and is not what is rec'd for a GSD, in fact even disqualified. I am only saying the fact. A true GSD should look like a true GSD. That's why some are 600 and others 5000.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yellow girl looks like she has some devil in her eyes

white girl looks so sweet

toss up 
agreed let the pup pic you


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I think that personality trumps color. Any reference to
a dog being "disqualified" for color does not apply to a family pet, her value is in her companionship to your family. You don't need a "championship look" they are lovely dogs who need to be healthy and happy and good for your family. 

I am a sucker for the devilish look in the yellow's eyes, but I'd probably take home the calmer, she has a sweet, sweet face. Mama has a gentle face too.

Good luck deciding! Keep us posted.

Jennifer


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcyellow girl looks like she has some devil in her eyes
> 
> white girl looks so sweet
> 
> ...


I like a little devil in the eyes. Yellow girl looks spunky and like she has courage. White girl, she looks like she might be a bit soft and clingy. Just my opinion, I like spunky and sassy.


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

O man, i need to decide soon, and im just not sure.
I would like some tan in it, and you guys think white 
will end up looking like her mom?

and will the tan spots in yellow stay?

as far as personality they are close to the same
I'm so torn


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Probably too late for you, but I will add.
My favorite dog in the whole world came to me as an ugly little rescue shep.
I like my strong minded, German working line girls, and this was a back yard bred, very light male. (With serious hind end issues may I add.)
He adored me. He adored my daughter. He adores men.
Still didn't plan on keeping him.
I had a family picked out, and they decided that they didn't want to take his baggage on, so he stayed.
I know that I can't live without him.
Sometimes the ugly duckling does turn into the swan.


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

So 2 of the 3 breeders say yellow,
but just knowing one of them say
white really liked me, throws me way
off


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I would go with the white girl. I love calm, Doze is very calm and it is great. People love him b/c he is so calm.

I love them both though, you should take them both...


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm still having trouble choosing,
everything about me says pick yellow.
But knowing that white was also into me
and she has such a sweet look in her eyes
makes me like her a lot too..

Its pretty much 50/50%.. But, I need to choose
today.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ALL of these pups will be very light with black markings - and those black markings may fade as well.

I don't think your impressions yesterday are going to hold - you said you got there late in the day and the pups were pretty well exercised before you arrived.

If the breeder is letting you pick - and you are down to two - let her decide which she thinks will fit in with your family better....she sees them more than you and will have a more educated opinion of their personalities.

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogI have to disagree, GSD's get lighter in color. The white is not a good sign. The silver will replace the black in many areas. Tan and silver will come in more. Many white grown shepherd had black as pups but this is flaw as the AKA rules go. Meaning, it will probably get more white. This is not a championship look and is not what is rec'd for a GSD, in fact even disqualified. I am only saying the fact. A true GSD should look like a true GSD. That's why some are 600 and others 5000.


Please IGNORE any posts this person has made. They are a troll and have been banned from the board.


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay guys, thanks for all the advice!
You guys said listen to the breeder,
so I called her. She said her daughter
said that "I really think yellow is a good
match for Drew". 

The lady who runs the kennel said white, 
but she said her daughter would know best
seeing how she is the one who does all the 
training and quality time with the dogs.
And that the main lady is the one who gets to
pretty much love on them with out the work LOL.

So I'm going with yellow, thats the one I really liked,
my family likes, the breeder thinks is good for me, and
the colors are best IMO too.

I'll keep pics updated once I get her May 9th

-Drew


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad you were able to come to a consensus between you, your family, _and_ someone close to the puppies! YAY!


----------



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

Whatever decision you made I'm sure was with your instinct. I can say my GSD is admired and sometimes not liked by other GSD owners because he was imported an cost a fortune. He has all the true markings, a big chest, and is from champion lines. He is from Germany, and not an American GSD. Often I have people want to take pictures and breeders want me to breed him. I had him neutered, as he is not to be breed for $. He has not changed in his disposition at all from that. He was had picked and cost me 3500 plus shipping etc.... When he was small it was a constant problem with him because people steal dogs like this. Unfortunately, it is a problem. I do like GSD Rescues but with this dog he was a different story. And I still have people giving me attitudes as he is absolutely perfect looking, and unfortunately GSD dog owners do get jealous, he can be agressive though. Anyways, I hope it works out for you. You will find many people can get jealous as they are amazed. Many even take pictures and say it's theirs to impress.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CappinponchoOkay guys, thanks for all the advice!
> You guys said listen to the breeder,
> so I called her. She said her daughter
> said that "I really think yellow is a good
> ...


Congratulations, sounds like a win-win all around


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!! It's great to make a decision and know it was done. I was thinking about this at the gym today---yes, i have no life--and was thinking you should take yellow. You seemed to have a "feeling" about her and prefer her. If you had taken white, you always would have questioned yourself or thought you'd taken your second pick, especially if she did not turn out as you hope.

So while on the treadmill, I thought you needed to bring home yellow as you probably could not go wrong with her.

I bring home my new pup on May 9 also! Isn't it exciting!! now you have to think of a name!

Keep us posted.

Jennifer


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

hehe, I went to to petsmart last night (before I knew the dog I 
was going to pick), and I made her ID tag with the name "Sasha".

I got that name from my old neighbors GSD that I grew up around.
I would walk his dogs like 1-3 times a week (when I was like 10-14)
and feed them when he was out of town. Now I think back, his dogs
where soo well trained for him to let a small 10 year old walk around
the neighborhood with two grown GSDs. 

But yeah, one of his dogs was named Sasha, and she is the dog that
made me love GSDs today.

If your wondering I'm 19 BTW haha..


----------

